# Aortic Sclerosis



## amylis1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Good morining,

Im looking at the results of an ECHO.
It states aortic sclerosis.

my question is does this mean aortic valve disorder (althought is does not state valve)
or would it - sclerosis-aorta   4400..  im thinking because it does NOT say valve.its not

Thank you


----------



## charlna (Dec 10, 2012)

amylis1 said:


> Good morining,
> 
> Im looking at the results of an ECHO.
> It states aortic sclerosis.
> ...



I would query your physician to clarify this for you.  If not able to do so I would not assume that he/she meant it was the valve.


----------

